# Refurbing my Merc alloy wheels - CPC



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Guys, just wanted to share my experiences with City Powder Coaters in Birmingham.

*I have used them many times and always done a decent job, albeit recently, they tend to lose site of quality control*. There is the odd imperfection (trapped contaminants under the finish but they still do a better job than anyone else for the money). Take a look at their 4 day turnaround on my SL320 alloys and only done for resale (now provisionally sold).

When I got my Merc, all bar one alloy had been painted silver (originally Diamond cut) and had all started corroding;


















I decided to get it as close to the original Diamond cut effect as possible, without the headache of and expense of DC and laquer failure in the future. NOTE that refurbers will not guarantee a DC finish for more than 3-6 months. So I opted for a new finish they are trying called Silver Chrome.

This picture shows you the only original alloy that wasn't painted silver, so still in DC form a couple of months ago;










Now they look like this with both the insides/outsides done for £25/wheel.


































So for a £100 all in (chemical dip, shotblast, kerb rash repairs, powder coat and laquer) I can't grumble.

If anyone fancies a refurb, tell them Anil sent you! (I have no afflication with them):thumb:

Hope that helps.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

i have done my wheels with them as well can't complain for 80quid for set


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

look very very nice. if i lived nearer i would get my merc wheels done the same way as you


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Can't fault that price fair play :thumb:.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice price!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Should've sent you in with my wheels as they did a terrible job on two sets of mine


----------



## fla (May 14, 2011)

they look superb. I'm in NW London so a bit far from me. I want to get my tt comps done but maintain the polished mirror finish and this finish looks to be a pretty maintenance free alternative. Who did you deal with there?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

They look a good job



AnilS said:


> (I have no afflication with them)


I hope you mean affiliation otherwise it would be weird.Whatever afflication means!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

fla said:


> Who did you deal with there?


Lee.:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

PugIain said:


> They look a good job
> 
> I hope you mean affiliation otherwise it would be weird.Whatever afflication means!


I did mean that


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

AnilS said:


> I did mean that


I'll let you off


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Where abouts in Brum are they?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

Digbeth

http://www.citypowdercoating.co.uk


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

For the price they look like they've done a good job.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome finish, great rims! Do they re-fit the tyres as well for the price or do you have to take them to them '' naked '' ( the wheels )


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

Checkout their website in the link above. Price list is there but they charge an extra tenner per wheel to take off the tyre and then put back on after refurb, balanced.:thumb:


----------

